# Excell Pressure Washer with Honda Enigine won't start!!!!!!



## TheKaz69 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have an Excell pressure washer from Home Depot that is just out of the warranty period and now has a problem.

It has been sitting for a few months, but I did store it properly. I then drained the gas and cleaned the fuel tank, carb, and did everything to put it back in service. Now it will not start or run on its own. The only time it will run is when I put gas directly into the carb.   

Anyone have any suggestions before I have to take it to a small engine shop to get it repaired?

Thanks,


John


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

When you drain the carb, theres usually a little gas in there, and it gums up even quicker.... its a carb problem, being that it starts with gas down the carb, either has a little gummy gas blocking something or a bit of trash. Would suggest a tear down, carb cleaner soak and rebuild with new gaskets. Though first make sure gas is getting to it from the gas tank, take the gasline off at the carb with needle noses clamping it, let it go real quick to see if its flowing good. (make sure the fuel shutoff if you have ones on)


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

I had same problem with same unit. It was the carb. Draining the gas is worse than leaving it full. Tooh the carb off and soaked it in carb cleaner, blew it out and reassembled. Fired right up.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

It's A Honda, thats why!!!

Na, just kidding, I have a honda dirt bike and a couple other honda engines. Honda is one of my favorites, besides B&S (hence the name!!)


----------



## TheKaz69 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


----------

